

Blockchain.info down with over million wallets unaccesible - Murkin
http://newsbtc.com/2014/03/17/blockchain-info-due-database-issue-may-take-several-hours-come-back-online/

======
onion2k
Surely a statement about an infrastructure problem should be signed by the CTO
rather than the Chief Security Officer? I wonder why they chose to put his
name on it.

